# Snow Guardians



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

Bozeman based documentary film in progress, looking for small change. I'm in for $25. Trailer is here:

Snow Guardians - Search & Rescue / Ski Patrol Documentary by F9photo — Kickstarter


----------



## RiverCowboy (Mar 14, 2011)

Sblue, thanks for posting! I'm in too.

I am on a mountain rescue team, but this should be appealing to anyone that recreates in the winter backcountry.

Good ju-ju to you for making it known.


----------

